# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  ΦΟΥΡΝΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΚΥΜΑΤΩΝ WINSON

## ALESTA

Καλησπέρα σας

Εχω ενα φούρνο Μικροκυμάτων {WINSON}που δεν ανάβη η λάμπα φωτισμού.
Εψαξα μέσα στον φούρνο αλλά δεν φαίνεται κάτι.
Μήπως δεν βλέπω καλά?
Ευχαριστώ για βοήθεια

----------


## mikemtb73

Εννοείς έψαξες να βρεις την λάμπα που κάηκε και δεν την βρήκες στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALESTA

> Εννοείς έψαξες να βρεις την λάμπα που κάηκε και δεν την βρήκες στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου? 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Καλησπέρα σας

Ακριβώς αυτό λέω.
Εκτός αν είναι μαζίμε τις αντιστάσεις του γκριλ οι οποίες δεν φαίνονται καλά

----------


## johnnyb

Δεν ειναι μεσα στο χωρο του φουρνου.  Ως συνηθως ειναι δεξια διπλα  οπως στη φωτο και δεν αλλαζει απο το χωρο του φουρνου.

----------


## ALESTA

Καλή σας μέρα

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες που εχετε αναρτησει.
Ηταν πολύ κατατοπιστικες και με βοήθησαν πάρα πολύ και αλλαξα την λάμπα.
Λυπάμαι πολύ που αργησα να απαντήσω.
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

